# Jill Stuart's coming!!!



## snowkei (Mar 15, 2008)

hello ladies, I went for a magazine photoshoot today...
and all products are Jill Stuart!!! princess brand IMO!lol







and here're what I use





all JS except false lashes 

liquid foundation #103
pressed powder
concealer #01 &02
e/l #charocal black
liquid e/l #steel black
jelly cream e/s #05 sugar candy
e/s quad #glazed garnet
brow pencil #heather brown
marcara #pure black
blush quad #fresh apricot
and 2 l/g 

ardell lashes #103

although all products are from Jill Stuart, I still create kinda smoky look!
my friends said that I'm so cool to create a smoky look even with JS products...cuz JS products are more 'light' and 'shining'... haha

took photoshoot





eye makeup





full face


----------



## silgava (Mar 15, 2008)

you look great!


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 15, 2008)

very nice!  i like the lip colors you chose.  all of those JS products are sparkly & pretty


----------



## Cyclothymic (Mar 15, 2008)

You look so flawless and polished as always!


----------



## lazytolove (Mar 15, 2008)

wow i love the foundation =]


----------



## nikki (Mar 15, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------



## gracetre123 (Mar 15, 2008)

wow...you look really nice...!! I love the foundation too!! I havent heard about this brand before..


----------



## liv (Mar 15, 2008)

I love Jill Stuart's packaging.  Pretty and girly without being tacky.


----------



## Janice (Mar 15, 2008)

I love you Snowkei, I hope you always post your fabulousness here.


----------



## damsel (Mar 15, 2008)

you look gorgeous as always. love the top.


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 15, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 15, 2008)

thats all so pretty.. like you! :B


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Mar 15, 2008)

You look amazing!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 15, 2008)

You look so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Jill Stuart cosmetics look adorable and ultra feminine. I really wish that they were available in more countries or at least online. I'm jealous hehe


----------



## magpierat (Mar 15, 2008)

Those product look so cuuuuuute!!

And completely un-makeup-related, but I love that vest/cardigan!


----------



## Trista (Mar 15, 2008)

Ohhhh I gotta check this out. You look awesome btw.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Mar 15, 2008)

You are flawless, girl.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 15, 2008)

Fabulous look! Your skin is just so flawless, and i love the smokey look here


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 15, 2008)

excellent look! as usual. and I like your hair style!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 15, 2008)

Snowkei, you are gorgeous!


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 16, 2008)

Pretty!! Very pretty!!


----------



## veilchen (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow, you look like a model!!


----------



## Jot (Mar 16, 2008)

beautiful. You are so amazing x


----------



## Saints (Mar 16, 2008)

You always look so pretty, your makeup skills are phenomenal


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 16, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## BaybeShell (Mar 16, 2008)

You look wonderful. I especially LOVE your eyes.


----------



## kitten (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_hello ladies, I went for a magazine photoshoot today...
and all products are Jill Stuart!!! princess brand IMO!lol






and here're what I use





all JS except false lashes 

liquid foundation #103
pressed powder
concealer #01 &02
e/l #charocal black
liquid e/l #steel black
jelly cream e/s #05 sugar candy
e/s quad #glazed garnet
brow pencil #heather brown
marcara #pure black
blush quad #fresh apricot
and 2 l/g 

ardell lashes #103

although all products are from Jill Stuart, I still create kinda smoky look!
my friends said that I'm so cool to create a smoky look even with JS products...cuz JS products are more 'light' and 'shining'... haha

took photoshoot





eye makeup





full face







_

 
are you a model? or a makeup artist? i still can't decide.
you have the looks of a model, but the skills of a m/a.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Mar 16, 2008)

you look great snowkei
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ur face is flawless....


----------



## This Is Mine (Mar 16, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## toxik (Mar 17, 2008)

Jill Stuart! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




do those JS stuff belong to you now? i didnt know they have JS in taiwan. i thought it was only available in Japan! anywayyyyy love your posts


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 17, 2008)

Gorgeous as always


----------



## makeupgal (Mar 17, 2008)

You are a beautiful model and awesome makeup artist too!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 17, 2008)

Amazing as usual!


----------



## bella dawne (Mar 17, 2008)

you always look so flawless and gorgeous...so talented snowkei!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 17, 2008)

You look soo gorgeous! did you get to keep some of the MU ?


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 17, 2008)

You look so very pretty !!

I love the last picture


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 17, 2008)

just gorgeous!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 18, 2008)

You are flawlessly gorgeous!!! I always love your looks


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 18, 2008)

YOU ARE so unbelievably sexyyyyy!!! <3<3<3 SMOKEY EYES...look stunning on you!!! <3


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 30, 2008)

So freaking pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your lip color!


----------



## bby112 (Apr 30, 2008)

snowkei your amazing!  you are always so stunning!


----------



## midget (May 1, 2008)

perfect


----------



## Esperansa_b (May 22, 2008)

You look awesome and your talent is really something to be jelous of.


----------



## Emmi (May 23, 2008)

You look gorgeous!


----------



## Margolicious (May 23, 2008)

very pretty!!


----------



## pearlofafrika (May 23, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## pratbc (May 23, 2008)

Beautiful and flawless as always!


----------



## melliquor (May 23, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## xShoegal (May 24, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## nunu (May 24, 2008)

pretty!


----------

